# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال نحوي

## المعتزة

ما هو الصحيح كان أول من روج هذه الشائعة مسؤولون  في الدولة .أم مسؤولين ؟

----------


## البازي

كان أول من روج هذه الشائعة مسؤولون  في الدولة

----------


## المعتزة

أليست أول أضيفت إلي من فهي معرفة  وعلي هذ ألا تصح أن تكون اسما لكان

----------


## البازي

أنا لا يطاوعني لساني على تقبل ما تفضلتِ به (في جملتك)،
لكنني أحيلك على هذا الرابط فلعل فيه ما يفيدك:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3854

----------


## المعتزة

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وبك وزادك عبما وفهما أما بالنسبة للذوق فالنحو لا يؤخذ بالذوق  وإنما هناك قواعدأسسها العلماء تباعا لاستقرائهم كلام العرب ولذلك لوكان الدين يؤخذ بالرأي لكان أسفل الخف أولي بمسحه من فوق وقس عليه العلوم الأخري كالنحو.. وثانيا لم أجد ضالتي في هذا الرابط ربما لقصور فهمي. وما زلت أنتظر الإجابة  أفيدونا رحمكم الله

----------


## البازي

> أما بالنسبة للذوق فالنحو لا يؤخذ بالذوق  وإنما هناك قواعد أسسها العلماء تباعا لاستقرائهم كلام العرب ولذلك لوكان الدين يؤخذ بالرأي لكان أسفل الخف أولى بمسحه من فوق وقس عليه العلوم الأخرى كالنحو..


لولا معرفتي ذلك ما أعطيتك الرابط، ففيه ما قد يساعدك على دعم توجيهك النحوي..
أما أنا فبضاعتي في النحو مزجاة ولا أتعامل مع اللغة إلا بالسليقة ( أعرابي بدوي) ☺..
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك.

----------


## المعتزة

أخي الكريم إذا كان كلامي قد أزعجك فأنا أطلب منك أن تسامحني ( والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين) بارك الله فيك  وزادك الله من فضله.

----------


## صالح المذهان

يغلب على ظني أنَّ الوجه الصحيح 
كان أولُ من روج هذه الشائعة مسؤولين في الدولة .
فأول : اسم كان مرفوع .
و( مسؤلين ) :: خبركان منصوب .
وأصل الجملة : أولُ مَنْ روج  هذه الشائعة مسؤولون في الدولة .
فأول : مبتدأ مضاف إلى الاسم الموصول ( من ) .
مسؤولون : خبر المبتدأ .
لكن لو أخذنا الوجه الآخر للجملة : كان أول من روج هذه الشائعة مسؤولون في الدولة .
لكان اسم كان ( مسؤولون ) نكرة لا مسوغ له .

----------


## شهد الأدب

أظن والعلم عند الله
أن الإعراب هكذا
أولَ: خبر كان مقدم منصوب
مسؤولون : اسم كان مؤخر مرفوع
إذ إن أصل الجملة :كان مسؤولون في الدولة أولَ من روج هذه الشائعة

وأنتظر آراءكم

----------


## البازي

> أخي الكريم إذا كان كلامي قد أزعجك فأنا أطلب منك أن تسامحني ( والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين) بارك الله فيك  وزادك الله من فضله.


وأين أنت -بارك الله فيك- من الابتسامة أختاه !!؟؟
أما ما قلتُه عن ضعف بضاعتي النحوية والإعرابية فهو الحقيقة ولم أقله بدافع الغضب أو الانزعاج.
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> يغلب على ظني أنَّ الوجه الصحيح 
> كان أولُ من روج هذه الشائعة مسؤولين في الدولة .
> فأول : اسم كان مرفوع .
> و( مسؤلين ) :: خبركان منصوب .
> وأصل الجملة : أولُ مَنْ روج  هذه الشائعة مسؤولون في الدولة .
> فأول : مبتدأ مضاف إلى الاسم الموصول ( من ) .
> مسؤولون : خبر المبتدأ .
> لكن لو أخذنا الوجه الآخر للجملة : كان أول من روج هذه الشائعة مسؤولون في الدولة .
> لكان اسم كان ( مسؤولون ) نكرة لا مسوغ له .


كلامٌ وجيه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لكن لو أخذنا الوجه الآخر للجملة : كان أول من روج هذه الشائعة مسؤولون في الدولة .
> لكان اسم كان ( مسؤولون ) نكرة لا مسوغ له .


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
بل له مسوغ وهو الوصف (في الدولة).

----------


## اموكاشي

أول اسم كان , ومسؤولين خبرها

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> بل له مسوغ وهو الوصف (في الدولة).


بارك الله فيكم.
صحح لي يا شيخنا،
المبتدأ والخبر:
إما أن يكونا معرفتين نحو أنا محمد
وإما أن يكونا نكرتين نحو رجل في الدار قائم
وإما أن يكون المبتدأ معرفة والخبر نكرة نحو محمد قائم
وإما أن يكون المبتدأ نكرة والخبر معرفة.
فالصور الثلاث الأولى جائزة، والأخيرة ممتنعةٌ.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم يا شيخنا الفاضل، ولكن هذا إذا لم توصف النكرة أو تخصص.

----------


## المعتزة

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكريم ولكن نريد منكم الإعراب مفصلا لهذه الجملة مع ذكر الوجوه إن كان ثم وجه آخر والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أحسن الله إليكم.
أفهم من كلامكم-حفظكم الله-أنه إذا خصصت النكرة بوصف أو إضافة، صارت في درجة المعرفة، فأمكن جعلها مبتدأً كما في مثالنا هذا.

----------


## فارسة النحو

> أولَ: خبر كان مقدم منصوب
> مسؤولون : اسم كان مؤخر مرفوع
> إذ إن أصل الجملة :كان مسؤولون في الدولة أولَ من روج هذه الشائعة


أصبتِ بارك الله فيكِ.
إذ إن الخبر حكم واقع على المبتدإ، فالحكم في هذا المثال:
(وقوع الأولوية على المسئولين)، وبجعل ( أولَ) خبر لكان يصبح المسئولون حكمًا واقعًا على الأولوية ، وهذا لا يجوز.

----------


## المعتزة

الخبر هو الجزء المتمم للفائدة لأنه حكم صادر علي المبتدأ فالمبتدأ هو الشيء المحكوم عليه والخبر هو الشيء المحكوم به( أي هو الحكم) وهذا بقتضي-في الأغلب - أن يكون المبتدأ معلوما للمتكلم وللسامع قبل الكلام ليقع الحكم علي شيء معلوم وأن يكون الخبر مجهولا للسامع لا يعرفه إلا بعد النطق به أو أنه هو موضع الاهتمام والتطلع إليه دون المبتدإ. والرغبة في إعلان هذا المجهول وكشف أمره ونسبته للمبتدإ هي الجاعية للنطق بالجملة الاسمية كلها. ولذا يقول المحققون: إن الأساس الصحيح للتفرقة بين المبتدإ والخبر  والاهتداء إلي  تمييز كل منهما بدون خلط إنما يقوم بينهما علي الفارق المعنوي السابق فما كان منهما معلوما قبل الكلام ولا يساق الحديث لإعلانه وإبانته للسامع فهو المبتدأ(أي المحكوم عليه)ولو جاء لفظه متأخرا في الجملة و ما كان منهما مجهولا للسامع ويريد المتكلم  إعلامه به وإذاعته له فهو الخبر ( المحكوم به) ولو جاء لفظه متقدما في الجملة فإن لم يوجد عند السامع علم سابق بأحدهما ولو توجد قرينة دالة علي التمييز بينهما وجب تقديم المبتدأ وتأخير الخبر ليكون الترتيب دالا ومرشدا علي كل منهما ويرتفع اللبس وهذا هو الأصل العام  ونضرب مثالا علي ذلك: أن يعرف المخاطب شخصا مثل إبراهيم بعينه واسمه ولكنه لا يعرف أنه زميله في الدراسة فيقول :"إبراهيم زميلك"جاعلا المبتدأ هو المعروف للمخاطب والخبر هو المجهول له.أما إذا عرف المخاطب زميلا له ولكنه لا يعرف اسمه وـردت أن تعين له الاسم فإنك تقول: "زميلك إبراهيم" جاعلا المعلوم له هو المبتدأ والمجهول له هو الخبر فلو عكس الأمر في إحدي الصورتين لانعكس المعني. وأما قولك فهذا لا يجوزأن يكون المسؤولون حكما واقعا علي الأولية فبأي دليل لا يجوز وأين هو المانع في ذلك. أريد فهم المسألة لا الجدال.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

قال الشيخ محيي الدين في تعليقه على شرح ابن عقيل: (إذا كانت الجملة مكونة  من مبتدأ وخبر، وكانا جميعا معرفتين، فللنحاة في إعرابها أربعة أقوال، أولها: أن المقدم مبتدأ والمؤخر خبر، سواء أكانا متساويين في درجة التعريف أم كانا متفاوتين، وهذا هو الظاهر من عبارة الناظم والشارح، وثانيها: أنه يجوز جعل كل واحد منهما مبتدأ، لصحة الابتداء بكل واحد منهما، والثالث:  أنه إن كان أحدهما مشتقا والآخر جامدا، فالمشتق هو الخبر، سواء أتقدم أم  تأخر، وإلا-بأن كانا جامدين، أو كان كلاهما مشتقا-فالمقدم مبتدأ، والرابع: أن المبتدأ هو الأعرف عند المخاطب سواء أتقدم أم تأخر، فإن تساويا عنده فالمقدم هو المبتدأ.) اهـ

----------


## أبو الليثى

قال الشيخ محيي الدين في تعليقه على شرح ابن عقيل: (إذا كانت الجملة مكونة  من مبتدأ وخبر، وكانا جميعا معرفتين، فللنحاة في إعرابها أربعة أقوال، أولها: أن المقدم مبتدأ والمؤخر خبر، سواء أكانا متساويين في درجة التعريف أم كانا متفاوتين، وهذا هو الظاهر من عبارة الناظم والشارح، وثانيها: أنه يجوز جعل كل واحد منهما مبتدأ، لصحة الابتداء بكل واحد منهما، والثالث:  أنه إن كان أحدهما مشتقا والآخر جامدا، فالمشتق هو الخبر، سواء أتقدم أم  تأخر، وإلا-بأن كانا جامدين، أو كان كلاهما مشتقا-فالمقدم مبتدأ، والرابع: أن المبتدأ هو الأعرف عند المخاطب سواء أتقدم أم تأخر، فإن تساويا عنده فالمقدم هو المبتدأ.) اهـ
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب ،،
كلامٌ محكم ، وفقكم الله لكل خير.

----------


## المعتزة

السؤال ما زال مطروحا نريد إعرابا مفصلا يزيل الإبهام عن هذه الجملة.

----------


## فارسة النحو

> وأما قولك فهذا لا يجوزأن يكون المسؤولون حكما واقعا علي الأولية فبأي دليل لا يجوز وأين هو المانع في ذلك. أريد فهم المسألة لا الجدال.


أختي المعتزة كلام جميل وصائب.
لكن أول ما يتبادر إلى الذهن عند قراءة هذه الجملة هو: كون الأولوية الخبر ، والمسئولون المبتدأ، والأولوية حكم واقع على المبتدأ بالمعنى العام ، لكن إذا أراد المتكلم غير هذا يتغير التركيب - كما تفضلتِ - فيكون المعنى: أن أول من روَّج لهذه الشائعة مسئولون لا مدنيون ولا مهندسون مثلًا.
هذا هو المعنى بجعل (أول) مبتدأ.
أما المعنى بجعل (أول) خبر فهو:
أن المسئولين هم أول من روج لهذه الشائعة؛ أي لهم الأسبقية في الترويج.
فالحكم بالابتداء والخبرية راجع إلى قصد المتكلم.
مثاله:
عند قولك : أختي صديقتي، فالحكم هنا :
الحكم على الأخوة بالصداقة، لكن ماذا يحصل لو قدمنا الخبر على المبتدأ ، فقلنا: صديقتي أختي، عندها يتغير المعنى فيصبح: الحكم على الصداقة بالأخوة.
وهذا الموضع من مواضع عدم جواز تقديم الخبر على المبتدأ ، إلا إذا وجدت قرينة تبين المراد.

----------


## المعتزة

أشكرك أختي فارسة النحو.إذن الزبدة التي نستخلصها من هذا الحوار أن هذا المثال وما أشبهه يجوز فيه الوجهان حسب  سياق الكلام وكلا الإعرابين صحيحان لا مرجح لأحدهما علي الآخر .

----------


## فارسة النحو

> أشكرك أختي فارسة النحو.إذن الزبدة التي نستخلصها من هذا الحوار أن هذا المثال وما أشبهه يجوز فيه الوجهان حسب  سياق الكلام وكلا الإعرابين صحيحان لا مرجح لأحدهما علي الآخر .


نعم بارك الله فيك .
لكن الأولى جعل ( أولَّ ) خبر لكان، ( والمسئولين ) اسمها.
حتى أوضح لك سبب تقديمي لهذا الوجه الإعرابي
أضع لك هذا المثال:
زيدٌ عالمٌ المدينةِ ..
فالمبتدأ هو زيد، والخبر عالم المدينة.
فإذا قلنا: كان عالمَ المدينةِ زيدٌ.
- بتقديم الخبر على المبتدأ - جازت المسألة بلا إشكال،
ومن قرأ هذا المثال سوف يعرب بتقديم الخبر على المبتدأ،
وذلك لأن المبتدأ في الغالب يكون ذات، 
والخبر حكم معنويّ واقع عليه.
ويجوز عكس ذلك لكن بقرينة تدل على أن المتقدم هو المبتدأ كما أسلفنا.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

مراعاة المعنى في مثل هذا أحد مذهبين للنحاة ذكرهما الشاطبي في مقاصده عند قول ابن مالك رحمه الله:
فامنعه حين يستوي الجزءانِ ** عرفًا ونكرًا عادمي بيانِ
وقال إنه مذهب ابن مالك، وهو في هذا تابعٌ لأهل المعاني كالرماني وغيره.
والمذهب الثاني عزاه لسيبويهِ والفارسي، وهو أن المسألة لفظية، فلا بأس أن يجعل المتقدم مبتدأً أو خبرًا ...
فيجوز على هذا المذهب في نحو (زيد الكريم) أن يكون (زيد) مبتدأ أو خبرًا مقدمًا، ولا يراعى في ذلك إسنادٌ ولا نحوُه.
ثم ينظر من جهة أخرى، فيقال:



> المبتدأ والخبر:
> إما أن يكونا معرفتين نحو أنا محمد
> وإما أن يكونا نكرتين نحو رجل في الدار قائم
> وإما أن يكون المبتدأ معرفة والخبر نكرة نحو محمد قائم
> وإما أن يكون المبتدأ نكرة والخبر معرفة.
> فالصور الثلاث الأولى جائزة، والأخيرة ممتنعةٌ.


والسؤال الآن: هل إذا خصصت النكرة بوصف أو إضافة، صارت في درجة المعرفة، فكان فيها الخلاف السابق؟
إذا لم يصح ذلك، فلا وجه لجعل (مسئولين) اسمًا لكان من هذا الوجه لأنه ليس في درجة المعرفة ...
وأما إذا صحَّ أنه في درجة المعرفة، فيمكن إعرابها اسمًا لكان ...
فهل يجوز أن نقول مثلاً: رجلٌ عظيمٌ أول من جاءنا على أن (رجل) مبتدأٌ ؟

----------


## المعتزة

قال ابن مالك:
ولا يجوز الابتدا بالنكرة== ما لم تفد كعند زيد نمرة
وهل فتي فيكم؟ فما خل لنا== و(رجل من الكرام عندنا)
فأنت تري أن لفظة رجل وصفت بالظرف فجاز الابتداء بها.

----------


## البازي

قَوْلٌ مَّعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِّن صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى وَاللّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَلِيمٌ
لعلنا بتأمل الآية نجد إجابة على تساؤلك أخي أبا بكر المحلي
و الله أعلم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أخي أبا بكر ... والإخوة الأفاضل.
قال تعالى: ((ليس البرَّ أن تولُّوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب))..
كلمة "البر" معرَّفة بـ "ال"، ومع هذا قرأ حَمزة وحفصٌ بنصْبها على أنَّها خبر ليس مقدَّم، والمصدر المؤوَّل اسم ليس مؤخَّر.
(ورفْعُك ليس البرُّ يُنصَب في عُلا)
- - -
وقال تعالى: ((ثم لم تكن فتنتُهم إلا أن قالوا ....))
"فتنتهم" مما أضيف إلى الضمير، قرأها ابن كثير وابن عامر وحفص بالرفع، وقرأ الباقون بالنصب.
(وفتنتُهم بالرَّفع عن دينِ كاملٍ)..
= =
فنصَبَ حفصٌ الأولى ورفَع الثَّانية.
ونصب حمزة الاثنتيْن.
ورفع ابنُ كثيرٍ وابنُ عامرٍ الاثنتَين.
ورفع الباقون الأولى ونصبوا الثانية .. وهم: نافع وأبو عمرو والكسائي وشعبة.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم أساتذتي الفضلاء،
ليس الإشكال في جواز الابتداء بالنكرة الموصوفة، كما في:
(ورجل من الكرام عندنا)
ولا في جواز تقدم الخبر
(وجوزا التقديم إذ لا ضررا)
وإنما الإشكال في مجيء الخبر معرفةً لمبتدأ نكرة نحو (رجل أول من جاءنا)
اتفقنا على أن هذا لا يجوز، أفتعد النكرة المخصصة بوصف أو إضافة من هذا القسم الممنوع أم تكون في درجة المعرفة؟

----------


## فارسة النحو

> أفتعد النكرة المخصصة بوصف أو إضافة من هذا القسم الممنوع أم تكون في درجة المعرفة؟


كل نكرة مخصصة بوصف أو إضافة هي في درجة المعرفة.
نحو: رجلُ برٍ عندنا.
رجلٌ كريمٌ عندنا.
وفي قول ابن مالك : ( ورجل من الكرام عندنا )
فالنكرة : ( رجل ) مخصصة بوصف وهو : ( من الكرام ) ؛ فجاز الابتداء بها.
وهذا نفسه في مثال أختنا : ( مسئولون في المدينة )

----------


## المعتزة

النكرة تتفاوت في درجة التنكير وقوته: فالنكرة المحضة وهي المتوغلة في التنكيرأي : في الإبهام والشيوع بسبب أنها تخصص بوصف أو بإضافة أو بغيرهما. أقوي في التنكير من  المختصة.لأن الاختصاص يضعف التنكير. إذ يقرب النكرة من المعرفة بعض التقريب ولذلك فيصح أن يجئ الحال منها.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> كل نكرة مخصصة بوصف أو إضافة هي في درجة المعرفة.


ومن قال بهذا من النحاة؟



> النكرة تتفاوت في درجة التنكير وقوته: فالنكرة  المحضة وهي المتوغلة في التنكيرأي : في الإبهام والشيوع بسبب أنها تخصص  بوصف أو بإضافة أو بغيرهما.


تقصدين: أنها لا تتخصص بوصف أو إضافة.

----------


## المعتزة

لم أقل أنها في درجة المعرفة قلت تقربها من المعرفة. وهذا معروف راجع باب الإضافة في كتب النحو تجد بغبتك.
ثانيا الكلام الذي اوردته لا غبار عليه وهو قولي:( النكرة تتفاوت في درجة التنكير وقوته: فالنكرة  المحضة وهي المتوغلة في  التنكيرأي : في الإبهام والشيوع بسبب أنها تخصص  بوصف أو بإضافة أو  بغيرهما.)نعم النكرة المحضة هي التي يصح تخصيصها أما النكرة المخصتة فقد خصصت.

----------


## فارسة النحو

لقد أعطيتما الموضوع أكثر مما يستحق!



> ومن قال بهذا من النحاة؟


بارك الله فيك ، لعلك تراجع مسوغات الابتداء بالنكرة التي ذكرها ابن عقيل ، فقد بينها بيانًا شافيًا ستجد فيه مبتغاك بإذن الله.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> لم أقل أنها في درجة المعرفة قلت تقربها من المعرفة. وهذا معروف راجع باب الإضافة في كتب النحو تجد بغبتك.


بارك الله فيك.
وهل نسبتُ إليك هذا الكلام أصلاً!
سؤالي-كما هو واضح-كان للأخت فارسة النحو-وفقها الله-.



> ثانيا الكلام الذي اوردته لا غبار عليه وهو قولي:( النكرة تتفاوت في درجة  التنكير وقوته: فالنكرة  المحضة وهي المتوغلة في  التنكيرأي : في الإبهام  والشيوع بسبب أنها تخصص  بوصف أو بإضافة أو  بغيرهما.)نعم النكرة المحضة هي  التي يصح تخصيصها أما النكرة المخصتة فقد خصصت.


كيف تكون موغلةً في الإبهام، وهي مع ذلك قابلة لأن تتخصص!



> لقد أعطيتما الموضوع أكثر مما يستحق!


وفقك الله.
-ليست المسألة من باب الترف العقلي، وإنما لها ثمرتها المتعلقة بالمعنى والإعراب!



> بارك الله فيك ، لعلك تراجع مسوغات الابتداء بالنكرة التي ذكرها ابن  عقيل ، فقد بينها بيانًا شافيًا ستجد فيه مبتغاك بإذن الله.


وفيك  بارك الله.



> ليس الإشكال في جواز الابتداء بالنكرة الموصوفة، كما في:
>  (ورجل من الكرام عندنا)
>  ولا في جواز تقدم الخبر
>  (وجوزا التقديم إذ لا ضررا)
>  وإنما الإشكال في مجيء الخبر معرفةً لمبتدأ نكرة نحو (رجل أول من جاءنا)
>  اتفقنا على أن هذا لا يجوز، أفتعد النكرة المخصصة بوصف أو إضافة من هذا القسم الممنوع أم تكون في درجة المعرفة؟


إن قلتِ: إن النكرة المخصصة نكرةٌ، قلنا: أفيجوز أن يخبر عن النكرة بمعرفة!
وإن قلتِ: بل هي في درجة المعرفة، قلنا-كما قلنا من قبل-: 


> ومن قال بهذا من النحاة؟

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> إن قلتِ: إن النكرة المخصصة نكرةٌ، قلنا: أفيجوز أن يخبر عن النكرة بمعرفة!
> وإن قلتِ: بل هي في درجة المعرفة، قلنا-كما قلنا من قبل-:


قال ابن مالك في التسهيل: (وقد يخبر هنا-يعني في باب (كان)- وفي باب (إنّ) بمعرفةٍ عن نكرةٍ اختيارًا...)
قال أبو حيان: (وقد أجحف المصنف في هذا الباب بكيفية الإخبار عن المعرفة بالمعرفة وعن النكرة بالنكرة وعن المعرفة بالنكرة وعن النكرة بالمعرفة، ونحن نذكر ذلك ما تيسر لنا ...)
إلى أن قال: (وإذا اجتمع معرفة ونكرة، فالمعرفة الاسم، والنكرة الخبر، ولا يعكس إلا في الشعر، وإذ ذاك إن كان للنكرة مسوغ للإخبار عنها، وبنيتَ المعنى على الإخبار عن المعرفة بالنكرة، كان مقلوبًا نحوَ: (أكان قائمٌ زيدًا؟) إذا أردت أن المعنى (أكان زيد قائمًا)، وإن بنيت المعنى على الإخبار بالنكرة عن المعرفة، لم يكن مقلوبًا، نحو: (أكان قائمٌ زيدًا؟) تريد (أكان قائمٌ من القائمين يسمى زيدًا؟)، وإن لم يكن مسوغ، فالمسألة مقلوبة نحو: (كان قائمٌ زيدًا)، والقلب للضرورة جائزٌ باتفاق، وإنما الخلاف في جوازه في الكلام...) اهـ

----------


## فارسة النحو

> قال ابن مالك في التسهيل: (وقد يخبر هنا-يعني في باب (كان)- وفي باب (إنّ) بمعرفةٍ عن نكرةٍ اختيارًا...)
> قال أبو حيان: (وقد أجحف المصنف في هذا الباب بكيفية الإخبار عن المعرفة بالمعرفة وعن النكرة بالنكرة وعن المعرفة بالنكرة وعن النكرة بالمعرفة، ونحن نذكر ذلك ما تيسر لنا ...)
> إلى أن قال: (وإذا اجتمع معرفة ونكرة، فالمعرفة الاسم، والنكرة الخبر، ولا يعكس إلا في الشعر، وإذ ذاك إن كان للنكرة مسوغ للإخبار عنها، وبنيتَ المعنى على الإخبار عن المعرفة بالنكرة، كان مقلوبًا نحوَ: (أكان قائمٌ زيدًا؟) إذا أردت أن المعنى (أكان زيد قائمًا)، وإن بنيت المعنى على الإخبار بالنكرة عن المعرفة، لم يكن مقلوبًا، نحو: (أكان قائمٌ زيدًا؟) تريد (أكان قائمٌ من القائمين يسمى زيدًا؟)، وإن لم يكن مسوغ، فالمسألة مقلوبة نحو: (كان قائمٌ زيدًا)، والقلب للضرورة جائزٌ باتفاق، وإنما الخلاف في جوازه في الكلام...) اهـ


كلام جميل ، فللعماء في ذلك مذاهب ...
..............................  ............
أخي المبارك أبا بكر: ما المشكلة التي لم تقتنع بها ... ؟
أهي عدم جواز الابتداء بالنكرة المخصصة أم ماذا ؟

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك.
المسألة-كما قلت-خلافية، وأبو حيان نفسه عزا إلى سيبويه رحمه الله القول بجواز الإخبار بالمعرفة عن النكرة، وقال إنه احتج بنحو:
أسكرانُ كان ابنَ المراغةِ إذ هجا * تميمًا بجوفِ الشامِ أم متساكرُ
فاسم كان هنا ضمير عائدٌ على نكرة، وهو-وإن كان معرفة-يعامل معاملة النكرة في هذا الباب.
قال أبو حيان: فالإخبار عن ضمير النكرة بالمعرفة بابه الشعر...، والجائز في الكلام: أسكرانَ كان ابنُ المراغةِ بنصب (سكرانَ) خبرًا ورفع (ابن المراغةِ) اسمًا) اهـ
والسؤال:
هل هناك فرق بين النكرة المخصصة وغيرها في هذا الباب؟
أما على رأي سيبويه، فلا إشكال لأنه يجيز الإخبار بالمعرفة عن النكرة في هذا الباب، لكنَّ ابن مالك الذي يرى الرأيَ نفسه اشترط شرطًا زائدًا، فقال رحمه الله: (وقد يخبر هنا-يعني في باب (كان)- وفي باب (إنّ) بمعرفةٍ عن نكرةٍ اختيارًا...لكن بشرط الفائدة وكون النكرة غير صفة محضة...)
قال: ومن ذلك قول حسان رضي الله عنه:
كأن سلافةً من بيتِ رأسٍ * يكونُ مزاجَها عسلٌ وماءُ
فهل استوفيت شروط ابن مالك في نحو (كان مسئول من الدولة أولَ من جاءنا)؟
وأما على رأي غير سيبويه، فظاهرٌ أن ذلك ممنوعٌ، ولا دليل على التفريق بين النكرة المخصصة وغير المخصصة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## وليد العدني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- هناك مواضع تكون فيها النكرة المخصصة بمنزلة المعرفة (قريبة منها في تحقيق الدلالة الخاصة بها) ، كما في المبتدأ وصاحب الحال ، وأظن من قال : إن النكرة المخصصة في درجة المعرفة يقصد هذا .
فالجملة بعد النكرة غير المحضة (المخصصة) تبقى نكرة عند إعراب الجملة صفة ، فهي ليست بمنزلة المعرفة ، وتنزل منزلة المعرفة عند إعراب الجملة حالًا .
- أعتقد أن المصدر المؤول معرفة ، فنحن عند التأويل نأتي بمصدر الفعل ثم نضيفه إلى ضمير مناسب ، فيصير بمنزلة العلم في التعريف .
*******
إذا كان المبتدأ والخبر معرفتين أو كان كل منهما بمنزلة المعرفة (نكرة بمسوغ) ، فللنحاة في هذا أقوال ، منها :
- أن يكون المتقدم مبتدأ ، والمتأخر خبرًا .
- أن يكون المشتق هو الخبر والجامد هو المبتدأ . (إن وجد مشتق وجامد)
- الأعرف هو المبتدأ ، فإن تساويا فالمتقدم هو المبتدأ .
- جواز جعل كل واحد منهما مبتدأ ، ويكون الآخر خبرًا .
*******
ربما كان المعلوم منهما لدى المتكلم والسامع - في ظني - هو المبتدأ ، وهذا قول آخر لبعض النحاة ، والمجهول الذي يعدّ حكمًا هو الخبر ، وعلى هذا يجوز الوجهان في الجملة التي في أعلى الصفحة - هنــــــــــاك (يحتاج الأمر إلى نشر للصفحة للوصول إلى الأعلى ثم طي للعودة إلى الأسفل) -  والسياق هو الحكم ، وبحسب ما تسمعه الأذن يُحدّد الحكمُ والمحكومُ عليه .
- من أول من روّج هذه الشائعة ؟
كان أولُ من روج هذه الشائعة مسؤولين  في الدولة .
- هل المسؤولون في الدولة أول من روج هذه الشائعة أو آخر من روجها ؟
كان مسؤولون في الدولة أولَ من روج هذه الشائعة . (أو بالتقديم والتأخير)

والله أعلم
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
كيف أنت يا أبا عمرو ؟
أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك ويحفظك من كل سوء.



> إذا كان المبتدأ والخبر معرفتين أو كان كل منهما بمنزلة المعرفة (نكرة بمسوغ) ، فللنحاة في هذا أقوال ، منها :


جزاك الله خيرًا.
البحث فيما إذا كان الخبر معرفة والمبتدأ نكرة مخصصة ...
هل قال أحد من النحاة في هذه المسألة بعينها: إن النكرة المخصصة في درجة المعرفة أو في منزلتها ؟

----------


## البازي

> البحث فيما إذا كان الخبر معرفة والمبتدأ نكرة مخصصة ...
> هل قال أحد من النحاة في هذه المسألة بعينها: إن النكرة المخصصة في درجة المعرفة أو في منزلتها ؟



نعم قال بعضهم: إن ذلك يقرب النكرة من المعرفة ويجعلها في حكمها( شرح المفصل لابن يعيش ج7 ص 92):


هذا أوّلا.

أما ثانيا فأكرر أن لا علم لي بالنحو لكني وجدت بين النحويين اختلافا شديدا وتناقضا وخبط عشواء في مسألة شرط كون المبتدأ معرفة، في حين يشترطون في مواضع أخرى أن يكون المبتدأ نكرة..

أخيرا أنقل عن العلامة عباس حسن رحمه الله ما يلي -باقتضاب واختصار- النحو الوافي (ج1 ص 485-488) :



> إذا أفادت النكرةُ الفائدةَ المطلوبة صح وقوعُها مبتدأ، وقد أوصل النحاة مواضع النكرة المفيدة حين تقع مبتدأ إلى نحو أربعين موضعا. ولا حاجة بنا إلى احتمال العناء فى سردها، واستقصاء مواضعها، ما دام الأساس الذى تقوم عليه هو: "الإفادة" فعلى هذا الأساس وحده يرجع الحكم على صحة الابتداء بالنكرة، أوعدم صحته....


إلى أن يقول في معرض تعداد المواضع التي تصلح أن تكون فيها النكرة مبتدأً (ج1 ص 488):



> 11- أن يدخل عليها ناسخ - أىّ ناسخ - وفى هذه الحالة لا تكون مبتدأ، وإنما تصير اسما للناسخ، ومن ثَمَّ يصحّ فى أسماء النواسخ أن تكون فى أصلها معارف أونكرات - كقولهم: "كان إحسانٌ رعايةَ الضعيف"، و"إنّ يدًا أن تذكروا الغائب"

----------

